# Those of you who have the Oak Park Panel System:



## Mossy Oak (Nov 17, 2005)

*Those of you who have the Oak Park Panel System:  * Have anyone used other cutting bits to cut rails & stiles other than what Oak Park sells? I’m very interested in the system but looking for other bits that could be used. What I have found checked with Oak Park and there cutter mesures 1-11/16” in diameter; I have a cutter, which measure 1-3/4” in diameter.

Would a 16th of inch over or under make that much different?

Mossy Oak


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mossy

Not at all, it would just be 1/32" shorter on the rails ends.

Bj


----------

